

How to take pretty TTY screenshots - hardmath123
http://hardmath123.github.io/terminal-screenies.html

======
pfranz
Cool article. You don't get the drop shadow, but Quicktime Player has Screen
Recording built in. It only has fullscreen recording or drawing a region (no
window capture option). What's nice is it'll automatically get out of the way
when it starts recording.

